# VAF4A - Appendix 2 - Category 3A and 3B query



## vikas2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

My situation:
- I moved to UK in July 2014 and started with a job here next day as I had the offer in-hand before I flew. 
- My employment with current employer is just under 4 months (July 2014 - till date)
- My previous employment was in India with another employer for about 2 years (Oct2012 - July2014)

- I think my salaried income over past 12 months meets the threshold requirement i.e. converting INR to GBP for gross income from July 2014 to Nov 2013 + income in GBP over past 3 months.

I need to apply for my wife's visa (no kids) and we are filling out the VAF4A - Appendix 2 form and are pretty confused with Section 3, which is very crucial. 

- 3.3 - Please indicate the main method. 
I think this would be - 
Complete Part 3A with category B (as less than 6 months with current employer)
Complete Part 3B (for employment outside UK previously) - But would this be category A or B?

Then from 3.4 to 3.11 are straight forward.

For 3.12 - employment with current employer for 6 months or more - it is No (goto 3.13)
3.13 - It asks for salaried empoyment in the UK in prior 12 months - this is No, as I was employed outside UK (go to 3.20)

3.20 - Sponsor's total income before tax from salaried employment in prior 12 months - 
- Should this income be from only the current employment in the UK or total employment over 12 months? For income in currencies other than GBP are we allowed to use forex rate from oanda on the date of application?

Here there is a highlight block - 
If your sponsor has or had more than one prev/other job, you must provide full details for each job held at Part 5. You must also submit the specified evidence for each job details with your application.
- This tells me that the job I had previously in India needs to be mentioned in Section 5 (Additional information) with all figures and evidence provided. Is that correct?

3.21 and 3.22 - both yes as the numbers are above threshold.

Now comes the interesting part - 3B - income from salaried employment outside UK
immediately followed by - 
Only complete this section is your sponsor is not permanently resident in the UK and will be returning to the UK to work.
- I'm already in the UK with ILR (Indefinite Leave to Remain) visas and am already employed so I fail both the above conditions.

Does it mean that I only need to fill out 3A - category B ??


PS: BTW, I'd also like to mention that I've found this forum quite useful so far from my google search.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Briefly, your total income in the last 12 months (previous job in India + and your current job for 4 months) must come to at least £18,600, PLUS your current job must be on a salary that pays at least £18,600 a year. Is it?


----------



## vikas2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Briefly, your total income in the last 12 months (previous job in India + and your current job for 4 months) must come to at least £18,600, PLUS your current job must be on a salary that pays at least £18,600 a year. Is it?


Yes - 
1. The total earnings in past 12 months (incluing INR converted to GBP) + 4 months GBP salary is infact over £25K
2. My current annual salary is over £45K
So I fulfil both criteria


----------



## vikas2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

The confusion is with filling out Section 3 of the appendix 2 form.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I won't take you step by step but basically you are applying under Cat B, not Cat A, and your previous job in India comes under previous income in the last 12 months of Cat B. So keep this in mind as you go through Section 3. Most people are able to manage it.


----------



## vikas2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Joppa - 
First off - Thanks for your responses!
Yes, I understood Cat B. I am not completely sure about 3A / 3B.
Having a read through it again, I think for me it is only Part 3A - Cat B to fill out the uk employment details. And section 5 to fill in the prev employment details.
and basically Section 3B is not applicable as I'm already in UK with a job.
Am I correct in that understanding?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you are correct in your understanding, but not having read through Appendix 2 recently, can't be 100%.


----------

